# c7 Chromebook won't power on?



## SilverWolfX (Dec 28, 2012)

*c7 Acer Chromebook won't power on?*

Hello,
I just yesterday got a brand new chromebook, c7 acher, it worked for a while but then the battery died. I left it charging all night and now when I press the power button, the power button flash's blue, and so does a lightbulb symbol, help?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi welcome to TSF

Remove the battery and Power adapter 
Press and hold the power button for 30-45 seconds 
put battery in and attempt to boot the laptop. 
plug just power adapter and attempt to boot the laptop


----------



## SilverWolfX (Dec 28, 2012)

oscer1 said:


> Hi welcome to TSF
> 
> Remove the battery and Power adapter
> Press and hold the power button for 30-45 seconds
> ...


Neaither worked .-.
but when only the charger was in, it didn't even make the blue light


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Well since it is new use the warrenty.


----------



## Dinahileman (Jul 29, 2015)

Do not call Acer! You will get no where unless you give them $ over the phone. Finally, I found the Google Customer Service# https://support.google.com/googleplay/answer/6179357 ... Problem solved in 1 minute. Hold the Refresh and Power button. If that doesn't work unplug charger and plug back in and try again... If that doesn't work, call the # above, they are so nice and very knowledgeable. 
I really hope that helps, I was trying for 3 hours researching and arguing with Acer.


----------

